# Pcola Pier 3/5



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

Talked with the guy who was working the shift before me he saw a couple black drum, 2 sheepies and one red fish. An older gentleman came off the pier with a cooler half full of northern mackerel all caught off a sabiki. So far tonight I have seen someone with a light in the water throwing a net on squid. The water temp has been around 63-66 these past couple days. The Brown boys and Pomps should start showing up very soon


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

So do you work on the pier? If so Ill hook up with ya when I come out.


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

Yeah man, I work out here as of now Friday and Saturday nights, and Monday, Tuesday and Thursday during the day shift. My name is Grant


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

How is the wind right now?


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

Yeadudeeee said:


> Yeah man, I work out here as of now Friday and Saturday nights, and Monday, Tuesday and Thursday during the day shift. My name is Grant


 Awesome, Ill track you down.


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

The wind is about 10-15 out the W


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

Id much rather be sitting their right now than here in Tx. I want to live here during hunting season and their during the spring and summer


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

I bet, Where at in TX?
The rain finally stopped, I expect to see some people in the morning if the Mardi Gras parade doesnt mess everything up


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

Im in Paris just NE of Dallas.


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

I have family that live in Abilene and Quitman (which is about 45 mins away from tyler.) My Uncle has a farm that we hunt on and also a nice lease both in Abilene, gotta love the mesquites where I hunt


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

Texas hunting will spoil ya for sure. Quitman is about an hour from here as well.


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

That is crazy, yeah Tx hunting makes me not even want to try in Fl. But the Bass Fishing on Lake fork is so decent too


----------



## Thumper168 (Jan 18, 2011)

It is a small world for sure. Fork has gone down hill a bit but their are still some nice fish being caught. I fish Hugo in Oklahoma for some big slabs, heading their in the morning for a go of it...


----------



## Yeadudeeee (Mar 5, 2011)

Good Luck man, and I guess we will meet in the future for sure. See you @ the pier.


----------



## kalvinc (Aug 30, 2010)

Thumper168 said:


> It is a small world for sure. Fork has gone down hill a bit but their are still some nice fish being caught. I fish Hugo in Oklahoma for some big slabs, heading their in the morning for a go of it...


Really is a small world, I lived in Idabel for 5 years, which is only 45 minutes from Hugo


----------

